
Understanding Machine Learning: From Theory to Algorithms - Anon84
https://www.cse.huji.ac.il/~shais/UnderstandingMachineLearning/copy.html
======
mistrial9
re-re-re-post -zzt-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17029004](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17029004)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10589398](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10589398)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21853997](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21853997)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10976898](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10976898)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13290070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13290070)

------
smallcharleston
That book is so hard.

